# German Blue Ram acting strange after I dosed tank with CO2



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Excel is _not_ co2, it is glutaraldehyde, a chemical that plants can use as a carbon source, but it is a far cry from the real thing. Excel does not change ph in any way, glutaraldehyde is a strong chemical, how much did you dose, and what size tank?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

agree with @sohankpatel


----------



## jsankey88 (Nov 6, 2016)

Lmao!!!!

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Prime is a water diclorinator!! Honestly lmao

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

@jsankey88
Hey, he's obviously new, how about being helpful?


----------



## jsankey88 (Nov 6, 2016)

Sorry. I shoulda thought about reading the bottle first 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ed.junior (Feb 2, 2017)

If you dosed Seachem excel, even up to 5x higher than indicated, it should not cause issues with fishes.

That being said, Seachem Excel, and the common Glutaraldehyde at 1.5% is a strong chemical. At higher concentrations it is used as a sterilisation chemical, e.g. Metricide.

I would advise to keep using it as instructed in the bottle, 1ml to 50l if I am not mistaken. In this concentration, Glutaraldehyde acts as a source of carbon, in the form photosynthetic intermediates.

Also, unless you know what you are doing, do not "spot-dose". You do not want it concentrated in one spot, except certain occasions, e.g. treating algae.

Do not get discouraged by harsh comments. We are all learning. Keep the ego down and you will be amazed how far you can go 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

Actually in the first post there is written that it wasn't excel, it was flourish, which even isn't glutaraldehyde, it's mostly micro (and it definitely has nothing to do with CO2). It shouldn't harm fish even overdosed a bit. 
Probably something else is happening to this ram.


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback guys. And yeah I'm new to the forums just signed up. I haven't had the chance to make my intro yet, I'll be making one sometime later today. I just had this small issue yesterday and wanted to get some quick answers/help. Anyways... the little guy didn't make it. I've read as well that GBRs in general are very sensitive to maintain. I'll have to check on somethings before I get another one.


----------



## ed.junior (Feb 2, 2017)

nel said:


> Actually in the first post there is written that it wasn't excel, it was flourish, which even isn't glutaraldehyde, it's mostly micro (and it definitely has nothing to do with CO2). It shouldn't harm fish even overdosed a bit.
> Probably something else is happening to this ram.


By his explanation "I added a dose of co2 (flourish)", most of us understood Seachem Flourish Excel, which is the product's full name. I would think this is much more likely to be what he meant.

The OP of course can clarify it. Regardless of that, both products are completely fine.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

@JSAnkey lmao you have to put some down on a fish forum to feel good about yourself. Grow up and try to be helpful, if not just keep your degrading comments to your self.

Diego rams are pretty sensitive. That being said if you put excel or any plant ferts in rams should fine. I have done heavy doses of Excel to fight algae, I have dosed EI ferts, I also do pressurized co2 with all that my rams breed like crazy. 

I have a few questions. Where did you get the ram? How long was it in the water? What are your water parameters? Answering these questions will help us help you figure out what's going on. Don't give up rams are a wonderful fish.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

I've ALWAYS had issues w/ Rams, regardless of acclimation process and having pristine water quality. Welcome to the forum


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

OP say's tank has been running for 4 yrs and Ram just recently started acting hinckey after Excel dose.
If they have had the ram for some time,it may be older fish that was just old.
They have relatively short life span of around 3 yrs
Some being sold could be close to two or three yrs when purchased.
Just a thought.


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

ed.junior said:


> By his explanation "I added a dose of co2 (flourish)", most of us understood Seachem Flourish Excel, which is the product's full name. I would think this is much more likely to be what he meant.
> 
> The OP of course can clarify it. Regardless of that, both products are completely fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Sorry for the confusion... "Seachem Flourish" is the exact name, however it doesn't say on the bottle anywhere that it is Excel. Here's the product












zackariah said:


> Diego rams are pretty sensitive. That being said if you put excel or any plant ferts in rams should fine. I have done heavy doses of Excel to fight algae, I have dosed EI ferts, I also do pressurized co2 with all that my rams breed like crazy.
> 
> I have a few questions. Where did you get the ram? How long was it in the water? What are your water parameters? Answering these questions will help us help you figure out what's going on. Don't give up rams are a wonderful fish.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I got the rams from a Pet Supermarket, about a month ago. He was fine, but then suddenly started acting odd. I did do a little bit of research and I understand more about Rams now.. it sounds like most big box stores sell genetically modified rams from Asia. I guess I'll just have to find a more reliable source/breeder. And I've tried many rams in the past 4 years. I've went thrua lot of GBRs and Electric Blues... definitely don't want to give up on them because they're awesome looking fish, I just want to learn how to actually have them last longer than a month. I keep my temperature at 80 F, ammonia, ph, nitrate/nitirites are good as well. I see other people here coming up with an exact # for their water levels, I'm not quite sure how to do that. I just use the 5-1 test kit strips and I get my results but they're color coded not numerical lol.



leemacnyc said:


> I've ALWAYS had issues w/ Rams, regardless of acclimation process and having pristine water quality. Welcome to the forum


Thank you!



bobriley2345 said:


> First off, Mikrogeophagus Ramirezi is delicate to poor water quality and/or lack of a varied diet. It is imperitive (in order to have success) that you source rams from the proper breeders or people who have lots of expertise with the fish as they truly CARE. The majority of rams in the trade are imported from Asia and other countries where hormones and other unnatural treatments are used in order to cause spawning. This can cause long term issues with a fish. You seem to say that the ram seemed sick after dosing flourish, and if this is the case, I would refrain from dosing any more into the tank any time soon.
> 
> In the meantime, do a large water change, I would do 50%, and try to feed. If it is still accepting food, you should be fine. If he doesn't, you might have a problem!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for that! I actually posted an "Introduction" post but I don't think the moderators have gotten around to approving it. None the less here are some pics of my setup right now. (Partial-real plants considering I'm waiting to upgrade my lighting before I go full plants)










And yeah, I was doing research on GBRs genetically modified coming from Asia. I gotta figure out a reliable breeder or supplier then. Definitely wana get another one since this one kicked the bucket. :X



roadmaster said:


> OP say's tank has been running for 4 yrs and Ram just recently started acting hinckey after Excel dose.
> If they have had the ram for some time,it may be older fish that was just old.
> They have relatively short life span of around 3 yrs
> Some being sold could be close to two or three yrs when purchased.
> Just a thought.


Yup, I've had the tank established for 4 years but I've gone through different phases of fish along the way. The ram I had just gotten maybe about a month ago from Pet Supermarket, so he could've just coincidentially died after I added Flourish. I was just thinking maybe that could've been a cause, based of all these informative replies, sounds like we can rule that out tho. 

Bump: Okay... so I just found out how to attach images to my post lol


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

Check aqua bid or look up coral bandit here on TPT (also sells on aqua bid.) I got rams from him and I'm very pleased. I recomend getting several. Then you will see there personality come out as the compete for territory and females. They may even spawn for you. Just do what you have been doing and ask questions. As far as getting a better idea of your parameters. Get a master test kit. It will give you a better idea of what your water is. 
I still don't think it was the flourish that killed your fish unless you poured in waaaay too much. Could be a variety of things. 

One past thing do some research here on what aquatic plants basic needs are. It will help you out alot. Oh and ditch the plastic plants. lol (little sand lot reference) pick up some plants here in the Tradewinds you can get just about any plant you want. Most people are very nice and you can get great prices. Good luck and feel free to pm me any question I'm always willing to help a newbie. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

zackariah said:


> Check aqua bid or look up coral bandit here on TPT (also sells on aqua bid.) I got rams from him and I'm very pleased. I recomend getting several. Then you will see there personality come out as the compete for territory and females. They may even spawn for you. Just do what you have been doing and ask questions. As far as getting a better idea of your parameters. Get a master test kit. It will give you a better idea of what your water is.
> I still don't think it was the flourish that killed your fish unless you poured in waaaay too much. Could be a variety of things.
> 
> One past thing do some research here on what aquatic plants basic needs are. It will help you out alot. Oh and ditch the plastic plants. lol (little sand lot reference) pick up some plants here in the Tradewinds you can get just about any plant you want. Most people are very nice and you can get great prices. Good luck and feel free to pm me any question I'm always willing to help a newbie.
> ...


Well I only added 1 dose based off the recommended dosage on the bottle. And will do, thanks for the tips. 

As far as the plastic plants, yeah I'm going to remove those and setup a full planted setup, however I don't think I have the proper lighting because my previous plants all died. I have another thread were I'm asking for tips and advise on good lighting http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/1144658-marineland-advanced-led.html#post10074082

Maybe if you could chime in a few words on recommended lighting I'd appreciate it that


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

bobriley2345 said:


> AquaBid.com - Auctions Offered By Seller Coralbandit
> 
> Someone I know of who sells some of the best rams in the trade. Got 4 Electric Blues from him and they have been running successfully for their third month. I have had 6 spawns from both pairs combined in those three months. I would suggest contacting him and speaking with him. Here is a video of his fishroom and ram factory:
> 
> ...


Thanks I contacted the seller. He currently has a deal running for 6 EBRs... I may take him up on that. Do you think my aquarium is optimal for rams? Based on the photos do you think I have enough plants/hiding spots for them, and also the compatability with my other fish?


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

_*They approved my intro post... here it is if you guys want to learn a little more about me and my tank! *_

*CLICK HERE*


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

Yeah I just ordered 6 EBR from him. He ships them Monday, I'm stoked. I will be releasing my DG since I've heard they can be aggressive. I'm also ordering a master water test kit so that I can have more accurate water level parameters.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

I stated this in your other thread, but since you said it here to ill post it here.
Watcha mean by releasing the fish? like into a lake? just saying that is highly illegal  also before you purchase fish I would sort out the present stocking. (the SAE, and the Common Pleco)


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> Watcha mean by releasing the fish? like into a lake? just saying that is highly illegal


I'm going to be donating to a friend or see if a pet store would take them. I didn't know releasing to a lake was illegal but since you brought that up I did some research and it does make sense as to why it is and how it could hurt nature in the long run, thanks for pointing that out.



BettaBettas said:


> also before you purchase fish I would sort out the present stocking. (the SAE, and the Common Pleco)


I have a 10 gallon quarantine/hospital tank. I'm planning on putting my aggressive fish I was going to get rid off on that tank until I can find a home for them that way my new EBRs don't get picked at on my main tank


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

Definitely. I just ordered a few of fish caves & pots for my tank from eBay. Yup Tom was great. I got 6 EBRs from him, he'll ship them out on Monday. I currently have 1 GBR and 1 GoldBR in my tank already. Also the bad news is after looking closely at my AEs they are all CAE with the exception of 1 so it looks like I'll need to remove them asap... the only bright side is that they're all still juvi so they're not aggressive yet.


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

bobriley2345 said:


> Rams do not reside in caves so to say, they prefer the larger open pots. Maybe you can use the caves fro apistos...



Do you have any pots recommendations?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

One thing to keep in mind is if you want a good planted tank you need a good balance of lights and fertilizer whether it be from root tabs or dosed in water or both. If you have an imbalance then you will get algae. Like I suggested in your other thread I really like the Finnex 24/7 light I have for my 60 gallon. Welcome to the world of planted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

clownplanted said:


> One thing to keep in mind is if you want a good planted tank you need a good balance of lights and fertilizer whether it be from root tabs or dosed in water or both. If you have an imbalance then you will get algae. Like I suggested in your other thread I really like the Finnex 24/7 light I have for my 60 gallon. Welcome to the world of planted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotcha. Yeah I bought the Finnex 24/7. Comes in Tuesday! 



bobriley2345 said:


> The normal clay pots you use to pot plants. Around 5 inch diameter is all that is needed.


Sounds good, thanks


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

DiegoBedoyaVision said:


> Yeah I just ordered 6 EBR from him. He ships them Monday, I'm stoked. I will be releasing my DG since I've heard they can be aggressive. I'm also ordering a master water test kit so that I can have more accurate water level parameters.


 
I would keep the Dwarf gourami for they tend to favor the upper region's of the tank and the Ram's favor the substrate for the most part.
They also do well in warm water the ram's enjoy.
I Did not see Siamese algae eater in photo's, but did see what looked to be Chinese Algae eater which oddly enough aren't from china, and get aggressive as they mature.(not very good algae eater's cept when small ).
There were rumor's a few year's back that some Ram's were being raised that do fairly well in more alkaline water's but most of the Ram's I believe will do better in soft acidic water.
The livebearer's (platy's) much prefer hard alkaline water and they and the barb's also like much cooler water.
You need to work on stocking fishes that share similar water temp's,chemistry,or some could become sickly if they manage at all IMHO.


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

roadmaster said:


> I would keep the Dwarf gourami for they tend to favor the upper region's of the tank and the Ram's favor the substrate for the most part.
> They also do well in warm water the ram's enjoy.
> I Did not see Siamese algae eater in photo's, but did see what looked to be Chinese Algae eater which oddly enough aren't from china, and get aggressive as they mature.(not very good algae eater's cept when small ).
> There were rumor's a few year's back that some Ram's were being raised that do fairly well in more alkaline water's but most of the Ram's I believe will do better in soft acidic water.
> ...


Well I have 3 DG so not sure if that matters... it seems like they get aggressive against eachother. What made me want to get rid of them is discovering of the DGI diseas. Definitely want to avoid that. I was thinking I could replace my 3 DG with 1 regular Gourami, probably a Pearl Gourami... What do you think?


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Pearl or Honey gourami share similar water condition's as the Ram's(ie soft,warm). and are said not to be prone to Iridovirus like the Colisa Iala.


----------



## DiegoBedoyaVision (Mar 30, 2017)

Here are my water paremeters.. Looks pretty good to me, how does it look to you guys?


----------

